# Movistar lowering ADSL speed and 1004 recorded message



## Linda Murphy (Feb 9, 2013)

I live between Fuengirola and Mijas and am wondering if anyone else has experience in the last approx two months a drop in their internet speed supplied by Movistar. I am in the middle of a dispute with them calling me a liar. Last year I received speeds of approx 1.5mb and now am getting .800kbps. I know 1.5mb is very low but I am slightly rural and a little distance for the exchange but it is a lot better than what I am getting now.

I know my friend who lives much nearer the exchange had his speed dropped from 3mb to 1mb and was also called a liar.

I would be interersted to know if more people in our area have been affected by this.

Also I would like to know if anyone is getting the English recording on 1004 saying "if you want to be dealt with in English please press 1". I used to get it and it has disappeared and now Movistar tell me I imagined it and am lying about that also.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Linda Murphy said:


> I live between Fuengirola and Mijas and am wondering if anyone else has experience in the last approx two months a drop in their internet speed supplied by Movistar. I am in the middle of a dispute with them calling me a liar. Last year I received speeds of approx 1.5mb and now am getting .800kbps. I know 1.5mb is very low but I am slightly rural and a little distance for the exchange but it is a lot better than what I am getting now.
> 
> I know my friend who lives much nearer the exchange had his speed dropped from 3mb to 1mb and was also called a liar.
> 
> ...


can't comment on your speed, but the "if you want to be dealt with in English please press 1", isn't always there......


I rang them from a friend's house the other day just after they had had their phone installed & I got a message in German - "if you want to be dealt with in German please press........' - it turned out that the previous 'owner' of that number had been German.....

it doesn't matter though - if you need to speak English just keep saying ENGLISH at every prompt ........eventually an English-speaker will come on the line


----------



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that Linda.
Rather than net speed, it's the network PING that often dictates your web experience.
If you're getting PINGs of 100ms or above you have a noisy line and the performance will deteriorate significantly.
What results do you get on Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## Linda Murphy (Feb 9, 2013)

So it appears that the answerphone recorded message depends on the nationality of the occupants. So why did the engineer tell me it did not exist???
Unfortunately the old message we used to get years before you were able to say English at every prompt and 99% of the time it was successful but since Friday when my English message disppeared there are no prompts and you just get cut off although once I got through to a Spanish girl who transferred me but that was once out of about 6 attempts.


----------



## Linda Murphy (Feb 9, 2013)

My speed test on speedtest.net was ping 92 download .87mbps and upload .21mbps.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Linda Murphy said:


> So it appears that the answerphone recorded message depends on the nationality of the occupants. So why did the engineer tell me it did not exist???
> Unfortunately the old message we used to get years before you were able to say English at every prompt and 99% of the time it was successful but since Friday when my English message disppeared there are no prompts and you just get cut off although once I got through to a Spanish girl who transferred me but that was once out of about 6 attempts.


probably the engineer doesn't even know about it....... he wouldn't be phoning 1004 very often & needing to speak English, would he?

I haven't used the 'English' service for years from my own number, & don't get a message about language at all


----------



## Linda Murphy (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree that the engineer possibly did not know about it but my problem was that he said I had imagined it and it did not exist. Now why would I make it up. He made no attempt to investigate and try and get it reinstated. He just said 1004 was only Spanish and it was my problem.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Linda Murphy said:


> I agree that the engineer possibly did not know about it but my problem was that he said I had imagined it and it did not exist. Now why would I make it up. He made no attempt to investigate and try and get it reinstated. He just said 1004 was only Spanish and it was my problem.


I believe that the way it works, is if you phone 1004 from a number & ask for a particular language often enough, the computer eventually recognises that you want that language - it's not something that is manually activated afaik


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Linda... just checked 1004 and for us, and the message is still there.
You will not get the message unless you use your own home landline. It will not be present if you use a mobile or from a landline belonging to someone else.

Just caught up with your other thread... definitely not the result one would have hoped for. As I said some of the guys at ITETE, Telefonicas engineering sub-contractors, are very, very, good, some just haven't got a clue. Sounds like you got one of the latter.

Time to give Telefonica the old heave ho and start looking at alternatives. 

Have a word with bb4s.com, they might just be able to help if they cover your area. 
Satellite internet might be an option... although it is much more expensive than ADSL... check out Internet satellite broadband with up to 20Mbps anywhere, anytime There is another supplier, tooway, but having checked the website its very restrictive. 
Usual comment... I have nothing to do with T'fonica or any other phone or ISP company.


----------



## Linda Murphy (Feb 9, 2013)

Well it is good to know that I did not dream that English message that Movistar told me I had imagined. Yes I agree it has to be from your own landline but I just can't get it back unfortunately. I emailed bb4s on Monday and they don't cover my area. I had checked out Tooway but was not impressed. This other one you recommend I am going to investigate more as it sounds maybe promising.

In the last 30 mins someone phoned me from movistar, which I guess was the result of my email and just said I was too far away, and really not interested in the fact I used to have better speeds. As you say it is time to give up and ditch them. Enough is enough, so any other companies you find out about would be much appreciated.


----------



## Linda Murphy (Feb 9, 2013)

Had a reply from Movistar, who have informed me that they don't have the English message because it is possibly provided by another provider. Can you believe it!!!!!!!!! So another provider is responsible for the fact when you dial 1004 you receive a message either in English, German or French directing you to their technician but........... the head office of Movistar have never heard of it. You could not make this up could you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

You know what they say... "Pay peanuts and you'll get monkeys..."


----------



## Linda Murphy (Feb 9, 2013)

Could not put it better myself. Quite unbelievable. My husband and myself had a good laugh when we read their email. The email also confirmed that my speed of under 1mb is here for good so farewell Movistar after 12 years. But where to, not yet decided. Watch this space.


----------

